# Man Seeking Woman



## markpud (Feb 6, 2015)

This is a fun new series, a comedy based around a newly-single man and his trials and tribulations to find a new girlfriend.. The twist being that there are trolls, talking hands, detachable body parts (ahem) and plenty of dark humour.

Anyone watching?

Trailer:


----------



## REBerg (Feb 13, 2015)

Watched this week's episode and found it amusing. Will watch more before I decide if it's consistently funny.


----------



## markpud (Feb 15, 2015)

It's been pretty good so far, enough laughs to keep me entertained and some fun fantasy twists. The cold open of the Greek Gods surprised me this week!


----------



## REBerg (Feb 26, 2015)

The Feb. 25 episode centered on what seems, to me, to be a redundancy -- destination wedding in hell. Don't forget to bring your sword!

Funny.


----------



## markpud (Feb 26, 2015)

Still enjoying the show, although it may start to get repetitive for me soon! Not much going on in Hell except for the one demon with the ants in the butt(!), and a Mariott Hotel - pretty realistic then!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 5, 2015)

I love the twisted minds behind this series: applications for a girlfriend, meeting mom as a late night talk show guest, shelters for aging bros, surgically conjoined couples.  A lot of laughs crammed into a half-hour show.


----------



## markpud (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep the bro's retirement home was pretty funny!

Nice to see more of a focus on the sister this week to mix it up a bit!


----------



## REBerg (Apr 19, 2015)

Second season!

http://deadline.com/2015/03/man-seeking-woman-renewed-season-2-fxx-1201385135/


----------



## REBerg (Oct 1, 2015)

I've taken advantage of recent opportunities to view earlier episodes that I  had missed. This series is absurdly funny, almost _Monty Python_ absurdly funny.
I thought that the sudden availability of first-season episodes meant season 2 was nearing, but I guess that's not going to happen until next year. Hopefully that will early next year. Season 1 launched in January of this year.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

*1.02 Wings*
Another season of over-the-top humor of the absurd (my favorite kind) begins.

This episode examines consequences for your friends and relatives when you enter a relationship. As anyone who has ever been a “best friend” is aware, the bad news comes when a pair of solemn military officers in full dress uniform pull up to your residence in a World War II staff car.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 15, 2017)

Season 3 is up and running -- just as fancifully funny as the first two.







*Sanitizing the new boyfriend's apartment for a girlfriend visit*​


----------

